# '18 IN SG Courvoisier McCauley (4/4/2022)



## Jason Svoboda

*Shooting Guard*
Indianapolis (IN) Redemption Christian Academy 

*Ht:* 6'5" | *Wt:* 211 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511038330963701762


----------



## IndyTreeFan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511038330963701762


----------



## Hooper

Well I guess you have to hand it to that "Wordonthestreet" Twitter account.  Whoever they are called this weeks ago.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

You beat me to it by seconds!  

This one made too much sense not to happen...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We never recruited him out of HS, but I did mention him in a thread that turned into Nike Sibande's profile.






						[Committed Elsewhere] - '17 IN SG Nike Sibande (Miami (OH))
					

Shooting Guard Indianapolis (IN) Crispus Attucks Ht: 6'2" | Wt: 180 lbs   Went out to the Adidas Tipoff Classic this weekend and watched a handful of games.   There really wasn't anyone there I think we're recruiting heavily. There were a couple of impressive players but nobody that I'd offer I...



					sycamorepride.com


----------



## GoSycamores

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – ISU men's basketball Head Coach Josh Schertz has added Courvoisier McCauley (Pronounced Core-voss-ee-aye) to his 2022-23 roster. McCauley will join the Sycamores as a graduate student with one year of eligibility remaining.

More...


----------



## treeman

Welcome aboard! As others have said, this one makes too much sense not to happen. I look forward to having a more athletic/versatile team in 2022-23!


----------



## ISUCC

One year left?


----------



## treeman

Courvoisier McCauley’s Recent Success and his Journey to DePaul
					

In the first eight games of Big East play, DePaul Blue Demon guard Courvoisier “Voss” McCauley played a minimal amount of 79 minutes...




					247sports.com
				




Article on him towards the end of this season at DePaul


----------



## TreeTop

Thrilled. An excellent addition!


----------



## treeman

Did anybody else notice who else in that photo that "go sycamores" posted?


----------



## TreeTop

treeman said:


> Did anybody else notice who else in that photo that "go sycamores" posted?


Haha, good eye!


----------



## Bluethunder

treeman said:


> Courvoisier McCauley’s Recent Success and his Journey to DePaul
> 
> 
> In the first eight games of Big East play, DePaul Blue Demon guard Courvoisier “Voss” McCauley played a minimal amount of 79 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 247sports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article on him towards the end of this season at DePaul


The article makes me think he is a more vocal, outgoing version of Key


----------



## Hooper

treeman said:


> Did anybody else notice who else in that photo that "go sycamores" posted?


Has to have been on purpose.  Has to.  I wonder who's idea it was?  Quality bit of trolling there....


----------



## 4Q_iu

Hooper said:


> Has to have been on purpose.  Has to.  I wonder who's idea it was?  Quality bit of trolling there....



Seriously?  You're giving far, FAR too much credit to the ISU SID office; your scenario would require thought, purpose, investigation.

It's a random act...  like a blind squirrel finding an acorn...   like a monkey typing a concise essay


----------



## BrokerZ

Schertz has been big on "culture" this offseason.  No better way to help with that than for him to add his best player from his best team.

Voss' counting stats at DePaul aren't all that impressive, but the advanced stats tell me he's a guy who could flourish with more paying time and more freedom.

120.8 ORtg
52.6 eFG%
55.3 TS%
7.0 TORate
2.1 Stl%
75 FT%
57.6 2PT%
32.4 3PT%

These are 3rd-ish team All-MVC numbers if he can keep it up while taking a higher percentage of possessions and shots.

The only issue I see is his three point shooting, but Schertz was raving about how he's an elite scorer and shooter.  I would hope the outside shot making increases with more freedom to work.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511086834230644750


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I like this add. Don’t care about his stats - he’s been playing college hoops for 5 years. He has experience. Has durability. This team lacked maturity last year - I hope this kid can bring that.


----------



## CardLake49

treeman said:


> Did anybody else notice who else in that photo that "go sycamores" posted?


Nice catch lol


----------



## Jason Svoboda

McCauley, Schertz reunite to try to help ISU win again
					

Indiana State men's basketball coach Josh Schertz is hoping that his reunion with DePaul transfer Courvoisier McCauley returns the Sycamores to winning ways.




					www.tribstar.com
				




And in the spirit of the article, this Busta oldie but goodie:


----------



## Hooper

My goodness I know the TribStar doesn’t use copy editors anymore but does Golden proofread his stuff at all before he submits it?  That was painful to read.


----------



## FanSinceArenaDays

Notice Schertz quote in this article:  "People think [incoming freshman] Robbie Avila is a guard, but he's a big at 6-10, but who has a great skill set."


----------



## sycamorebacker

FanSinceArenaDays said:


> Notice Schertz quote in this article:  "People think [incoming freshman] Robbie Avila is a guard, but he's a big at 6-10, but who has a great skill set."


Yes, so he is our big? I see him as a C, but he looks non-aggressive, but that's HS where is not allowed to foul out.


----------



## pbutler218

FanSinceArenaDays said:


> Notice Schertz quote in this article:  "People think [incoming freshman] Robbie Avila is a guard, but he's a big at 6-10, but who has a great skill set."


I noticed this as well. Funny how he's listed on Gosycamores as 6'7. I've seen him listed on different sites from 6'6 to 6'9. Wonder which is really ACCURATE?


----------



## sycamorebacker

pbutler218 said:


> I noticed this as well. Funny how he's listed on Gosycamores as 6'7. I've seen him listed on different sites from 6'6 to 6'9. Wonder which is really ACCURATE?


I've watched some of his games on Youtube.  I think 6'10" is a stretch, but I could easily believe 6'8".  If he tops out at 6'9" or so, he will have a lot of potential for us. 
I think he has all of LaRavia's skills without some of the athletic ability.  I watched one game where nearly every shot he took was right down  the middle.
His FT's were automatic and the corner 3's were the same.  He can really shoot, outside and inside.


----------



## IndyMitchell

BrokerZ said:


> Schertz has been big on "culture" this offseason.  No better way to help with that than for him to add his best player from his best team.
> 
> Voss' counting stats at DePaul aren't all that impressive, but the advanced stats tell me he's a guy who could flourish with more paying time and more freedom.
> 
> 120.8 ORtg
> 52.6 eFG%
> 55.3 TS%
> 7.0 TORate
> 2.1 Stl%
> 75 FT%
> 57.6 2PT%
> 32.4 3PT%
> 
> These are 3rd-ish team All-MVC numbers if he can keep it up while taking a higher percentage of possessions and shots.
> 
> The only issue I see is his three point shooting, but Schertz was raving about how he's an elite scorer and shooter.  I would hope the outside shot making increases with more freedom to work.


I am sure his motivation and confidence will be high with this transfer.  I love that he is already familiar with CS and his system/expectations.  He's even an Indiana kid.  Perfect fit for next year!


----------



## pbutler218

pbutler218 said:


> I noticed this as well. Funny how he's listed on Gosycamores as 6'7. I've seen him listed on different sites from 6'6 to 6'9. Wonder which is really ACCURATE?


And what do you know Gosycamores now has him listed at 6'10 240lbs.


----------



## Southgrad07

Just have to speak it into existence i guess.. Next one JS, Sam Mervis 6'6 225 PG..Boom


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Hell, our entire lineup is now over 6'9", while retaining all their skills and quickness!  Love it!!!

(Going with the "speak it into existence" theme... 🤣)


----------



## sycamorebacker

I watched part of a DePaul game.  I'm pretty confident McCauley can score for us outside and off the dribble penetration.  Good athlete and shooter.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Here is another one:


----------



## CardLake49

Can we get Big Red or Bourbon and Canal or somebody to step up with some NIL money for this dude??


----------



## sycamorebacker

CardLake49 said:


> Can we get Big Red or Bourbon and Canal or somebody to step up with some NIL money for this dude??


Don't get me started on that. 
I heard that some organization, or whatever they are, has a $million to give to IU athletes.
 I see why Coach is high on this guy.


----------



## 4Q_iu

CardLake49 said:


> Can we get Big Red or Bourbon and Canal or somebody to step up with some NIL money for this dude??



it's a shame that The Haute isn't as brewery rich as pre-Prohibition -- imagine the NIL $$ from the various Beer Barons


----------



## CardLake49

4Q_iu said:


> it's a shame that The Haute isn't as brewery rich as pre-Prohibition -- imagine the NIL $$ from the various Beer Barons


When I approach Poplar when I'm driving on 9th St I can't help but imagine the possibilities sometimes. So much history that really needs to be tapped into. I'm a sucker for the pics and stories about TH at that time. Maybe something cool will be done with the CVS building after the Haute Hops and Vines Fest.


----------

